# Methods To Reduce or Avoid Tax on Capital Gains



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2022)

With inflation so high, who needs the added expense of owing Uncle Sam more money than necessary? There is an explanation for each of these strategies in the article. Strategies #1, 4 and 10 are working well for me. 
1. Wait longer than a year to sell (long term cap gains get a lower rate than short term).
2. Time capital losses with capital gains.
3. Sell when your income is low.
4. Reduce your taxable income.
5. Do a 1031 exchange
6. Limit the rental use of your home.
7.Keep records of home improvements.
8. Track selling expenses.
9. Move often (IMO this is impractical for many)
10.Use a retirement account.
11. Gift assets to a family member.
12. Donate to charity.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 14, 2022)

Deferring taxes out can come back to bite  you too.

we got burned .

we decided to delay selling some lease rights we held …well for that level the capital gains taxes were raised from 15 to 23.80% by the time we sold


----------



## Lethe200 (May 14, 2022)

I don't see a link to any article. Is that just me?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 15, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> I don't see a link to any article. Is that just me?


No...in my efforts to list the topics (switching back and forth from article to SF), I forgot to post the link!! Senior moment...so sorry.  Thank you for letting me know.  Here it is. @mathjak107 
https://www.moneycrashers.com/reduce-avoid-capital-gains-tax-property-investments/


----------

